# sorrentto



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

any nice sites near sorentto looking for a pool and that


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

This one is west edge of Sorrento, and a short walk into town.

It has a pool. It isn't suitable for the largest vans, but will be ok for your Elddis if you can find a space free.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=10891


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Step son and fiancée are getting wed there next Easter. We were going to drive but it would be a good 200 mile a day there and same back so wifey booked us some all inclusive 5* 8)


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

stopped here many years ago and was nice, not too far from Sorrento
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/campeggio-villaggio-turistico-nettuno-campsite.html


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Sorrento*

 or 'Surriento' as it's called locally, does have another camp site closer to the centre than Santa Fortunata mentioned earlier. 
Look up 'Nube d'Argento' - entrance just opposite the Hotel Capodimonte. The entrance is a bit tricky and on your right at a dog leg; and you need to drive past for about 500 metres and U turn at the next road junction. But, the site is lovely and has the required pool.
The village down at Marina del Cantone mentioned by Nuke is also in a lovely spot; but a good 30 minute drive down to Sorrento.
What some people do, quite wisely I think, is stay at Spartacus or Zeus in Pompei; and then come by train in to Sorrento.
Whatever you decide, welcome.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

just to add the road down to Nettuno campsite is a bit "tricky", its a series of very tight bends incredibly steep as i recall, do-able in a large van (I did it in a Euromobil A Class) but just so you know


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

......and goes right past my garden on the way.
saluti,
eddied


----------

